
The Cult of Done Manifesto - harscoat
http://www.brepettis.com/blog/2009/3/3/the-cult-of-done-manifesto.html
======
tribeofone
AKA How to make crapy products that no one will buy - there are enough
followers of this cult already.

------
wayneyeager
The icon for point #9 is particularly clever.

